# How can I end this?



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm caught in a vicious cycle.Upon my gynocologist's recommendation I've been taking BC pills to control my period and allow it to come only once every 3 months since it controls my life in the worst way possible. However, I'm still suffering. My period brings with it: PMDD, severe pain and worsening of IBS-C symptoms and worst of all brings on chronic fatigue syndrome. The IBS AND CFS continue for about a month and a half or 2 months after my period, and just as I begin to feel better again for a month and all these symptoms subside, I must allow my period to recur and the cycle begins once again. I can't live this way, but I'm 36 and want to be able to eventually conceive so I don't want to mess with my period too much.Is there any way to not have my period for a longer time and still not mess with my ability to one day ecome pregnant?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't think the bc pills will mess with your ability to conceive once you stop them, but there really isn't any other way to make you stop having periods monthly.Well other than getting so skinny they stop on their own, but then you risk a lot of other health problems and won't be able to conceive until you gain enough weight to start cycling again.I don't know if one of the longer term contraceptives would be reasonable, but again you have to come off them to get pregnant. I don't think the shots or implants will make you unable to become pregnant once they wear off, but it is harder to get pregnant after 36 and only gets harder. That isn't based on how many years of birth control you used, but just normal changes.


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

But is there any "healthy" way to just not let my period come until I decide I want to try to get pregnant?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The BC implant/shots will stop it usually like 6 months, but I don't know if you would think they are any healthier than BC pills.http://www.webmd.com/sex/birth-control/birth-control-depo-provera may get rid of periods for the time period, but may nothttp://www.webmd.com/sex/birth-control/features/long-term-birth-control-new-implants-patches. talks about the implantsI dunno, you are kinda in a rough place if BC pills or that aren't giving you enough control, the other methods can be a problem that are longer term, even if they may stop more periods as you need to plan when you want to get pregnant, and the longer you wait at this age the harder it usually is to get pregnant.They do sometimes use low dose antidepressants to control PMDD and that, but I don't know if you'd consider that, or if it works for you, and you may not want to use that while you are trying to get pregnant.http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/pmdd/AN01372 has some supplements to reduce PMDD but they don't stop periods.


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks, I'll look into it.


----------

